# Bicycles on dublin bus/luas etc



## whistler (13 Jul 2007)

Hi
This site is a godsend and so informative.
I need your help. I am travelling to Holyhead tomorrow via Irish Ferries with my friend for a cycling break. Just booked it now at short notice.

We need to get to Dublin Port from the Stillorgan area with our bikes. Can we use any form of public transport with them or will we have to put our bicycle clips on and cycle there?

Please help as I'm trying to work out the times we have to leave etc.

Thank you 
Whistler


----------



## PM1234 (13 Jul 2007)

Hi

I've witnessed an inspector ask an adult and child to get off the tram because they had the child's bike with them. Even if the tram isn't busy and there aren't any inspectors....two adult bikes plus lugggage and a deadline. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## whistler (13 Jul 2007)

Is there any parking facilities at the ferry port?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

No bikes allowed on _Dublin Bus_, _Luas _or _DART_. You might get away with a fold-up (_Brompton _and the like) but that's probably not much use to you. A former colleague of mine used to bring one on the _DART _but most people simply didn't know what it was.


----------



## Satanta (13 Jul 2007)

whistler said:


> Is there any parking facilities at the ferry port?





> Pay and display parking is available immediately outside the Terminal. Long term parking is available for €5 per day in a car park to the left of the main terminal building (as you approach).


http://www.directferries.ie/dublin.htm


----------



## z109 (13 Jul 2007)

The aircoach goes from Stillorgan and heads up O'Connell St - you could cycle from there. It normally only takes passengers to the airport - I'm not sure if they're allowed to take passengers only as far as O'Connell St.

I have seen people put bicycles in the aircoach baggage area (and surboards and gold clubs etc).

Alternatively, would they (and you) fit in a wheelchair taxi (one of the 7-seater ones)?

Of course, I'm probably too late with my response!


----------

